# Brightener and retinol combined?



## LisaF1163 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, everyone - 

I'm trying to condense some of my skin care, and I'm wondering if there are any "two in one" products that act as a brightener/lightener and a retinol.

I'm using an alpha hydroxy to smooth away any roughness, and I'm also using a vitamin c serum to try and lighten up some hyper-pigmentation.  Is there a serum out there that will do both?  That will even out my skin tone and also slough away any roughness?

Thanks much!


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 8, 2011)

I think hydroquinone will reduce hyperpigmentaion better than Vit c.

You can use hydroquinone with a Tretinon product, such as Retin A.

Apparently, hydroquinone comes in 2% - available in cosmetics

Or to 4% (or more) concentrations, available from a physician or by prescription

Tretinoin can be found up to .02% over the counter or from .01% to 0.1% prescribed from a physician.

I'm not 100% sure if you can get a prescription that combines both Tretinoin and hydquinone.

If not, you can apply both separately, one right after the other.

Make sure you apply the most emolient last - this allows the less emolient to be absorbed first.

In the am, always use a decent sunscreen of at least 15 spf.

The sunscreen will help prevent the hyperpigmentation from occuring in the first place.

As well, your skin will become more sun sensitive when you use tretinoin - you will want to protect it from the sun.


----------



## Andi (Mar 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think hydroquinone will reduce hyperpigmentaion better than Vit c.
> 
> ...


 there is a cream called Tri-Luma, which consists of Tretinoin, 4% hydroquinone and cortisone to minimize irritation. But I would think you can only get a prescription only if you have moderate to severe sun damage or melasma.

However, Lisa mentioned using retinol (which is much weaker than tretinoin) and Vit C (which is hard to find in a stable form, and doesnÂ´t lighten dark spots as effectively as hydroquinone) so I donÂ´t think she serious skin issues you want to take care of? I canÂ´t think of any products that contain both retinol &amp; Vit C, but IÂ´m sure they do exist.

This could however be a possibly more effective alternative:

Alpha Hydrox Spot Light Targeted Skin Lightener (contains 10% Glycolic Acid+2% hydroquinone). I would think that a 10% glycolic product may be more effective than an over the counter retinol (most retinol products donÂ´t list the exact concentration anyway I think, which is pretty annoying), and as mentioned hydroquinone is a superior skin lightener (and with only 2% you shouldnÂ´t experience any irritation from the hydroquinone itself)

http://www.beautypedia.com/search.aspx?bid=50#&amp;&amp;BJH0ehcwCsGmbmc0YSqt1lP7kTICorQlk3FL8CCo5SACBQ0L3kh/5o1nTtLzheEMsT+lCN9k/B/btQM/24K3np17DdB+tz9U+XYWTVRdMkxKLWQmzbZ6M6UCu3cS6zL0cc9b8xHEY5r9MLjxqKCzBJuJ5WvcJi6MQ1o7fSbgYaFVcjq8K0/PJkDQhwekNXbxdtKvUVB/bpifcP+nptX1PAUHzTvAHo7XQOl7OLSp7jzW+vZGJDr3wWZJEQw=


----------



## LisaF1163 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks, ladies - you've given me some good stuff to look into!
 



> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the am, always use a decent sunscreen of at least 15 spf.
> 
> The sunscreen will help prevent the hyperpigmentation from occuring in the first place.


 Oh, no worries there - I use at least SPF 25 at all times.  I've always been a big believer in sunblock ever since I got my first really bad sunburn at age 13.  The hyperpigmentation isn't from the sun - it's from being on birth control pills for so long.  Which means it's hormonal, and other than going off the pill, I don't know if I can lighten it with serums. But I am still trying!

Thanks again!


----------



## Andi (Mar 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *LisaF1163* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, ladies - you've given me some good stuff to look into!
> 
> ...


 sounds like a light form of melasma then. A friend of mine started getting underarm-hyperpigmentation when she was on a new birth control pill, however it faded on itÂ´s own slowly when she went back to her old pill. Is switching to a different brand an option for you?

You should get some results from using hydroquinone, however youÂ´re not supposed to use it for several months at a time as a preventative measure or something, you know?


----------

